# Con, your next challenge is:



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

Have caught a Sooty on a spinnerbait , might try for a Toga tomorrow on one lol


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You know what, I reckon I could put visions of WayneD's first barra strike on a spinnerbaits out of my mind and rise to the challenge. How many pieces did that spinnerbait end up in Wayne?

Seriously though, they catch call of duty on them (predictive text haha!), and we all know how solid those fish are, so can't see why they would be unsuitable for the estuary fish we get up here.

Give me some pointers as to what might be a suitable lure as well as detailed instructions on how to rig them up (do I use them in conjunction with a soft plastic?) and I'll throw the rule book out the window and get to work.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Soooo.....in the tackle boxes the kids got for Christmas there are little shiny cheapie looking funny things which I presume are spinner baits. They have an arm with a spinny leaf shaped bit of metal on one side and what looks like an attach point for a hook etc on the other side.....should I be trying this as a starting point?....I'd really like to!


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

Here is a pic of the Sooty on a Spinnerbait








you can attach a soft plastic tail to the hook below the fringy things


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You mean like this but maybe bigger/stronger?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I remember an article by Warren Steptoe a few years back when he and a mate walked from the coast inland up a creek in the top end. They were flicking spinnerbaits and got jacks and barra. Looked like a great trip.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So he's a convert now? Goes to show you CAN teach and old dog new tricks.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I got onto the mr spinner mob for some advice on which of their range would suit the style of fishing I was intending to try but have no reply to date. I think they might want to check that they have systems in place for their online enquiries if they're hoping to generate interest/sales via that channel.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright, the bug has bitten. I fished out the little toy spinner bait, pictured in my hand above, attached a light jig head and threaded a Berkely power worm onto it.

Off I went to a freshwater spot that I've given up fishing just for the sake of trying out a spinnerbait. First cast had a sneaky unknown fish come out of the grass on the edge and have a go at it. After a few more casts I saw that it was archer fish that were attracted to it. I think I might have better luck connecting to one if I didn't have such a long wormy plastic on but I enjoyed the casting session just the same.

Now I see how a spinner bait works and am keen to have a decent go at catching something on one but not in the traditional call of duty fishing way.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

How do i change to predictive text settings so,that cod doesn't keep getting changed to call of duty??


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

FYI those light spinners are what I call Betts Spinners. They are very effective on Bass actually one of my go to lures, I use them every fishing session especially in heavily snagged areas, if you lose one you lose about 6 bucks, no biggie.

Ant would be talking about the true Spinner Bait, like one with the skirt attached, as in quickdraw's pic. I'd go at least half ounce size or 5/8 on Barra and use a stinger hook.

So go get a proper spinner bait and give it a toss.

Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Not content with just setting a challenge, Leftiant made sure there was no way of me side-stepping it under the guise of "I would if I knew how"....these turned up yesterday....

After finding that one of the skirts had fallen off in transit, I did a hasty and rough repair with a rubber-band that was 5 sizes too big and headed off the the closest lagoon for some casting practice. Having picked the heaviest one it quickly became apparent that it was made to be cast into strong current or deep holes......it's bloody heavy and sinks fast! Satisfied with the swim test, I packed my gear ready for the morning.

This morning I went and fished along the flats where I got busted off a few days ago. It was a neap tide today and, at the time I was there, the water was higher with much less run than a few days ago and not so fishy looking. I made sure I tried lots of other lures but couldn't get a strike anywhere on any of them. I chalked it up to experience and am now looking forward to trying again tomorrow at a creek with less flats and more mangrove lined banks.

I'm not expecting big things in any of the places I'll be fishing over the next week or so although if I change to the smallest spinner I might be in with half a chance.

My go-to barra spot was the location of the second reptile attack on a cow in as many months so is now a don't-go-to spot so my options are a bit limited until the river stops running. There's a surge of freshwater expected to come through tonight which might hopefully clean out a bit of weed and make a few big old snags an option for me again.


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

I am following this with interest , do want to see how it goes


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Con I am heading 6 hours north tonight chasing Barra and have chosen to take a big cod spinnerbait and a chatter bait amongst all my usual barra lures. They are a fair bit heavier gauge wire so they shouldn't get demolished like the ones I used up there. I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

....I slept in this morning.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny THAT is what we refer to as going to/trying the blade. Not the blade lures, but spinners w/ Colorado or Willow blades. They work well over the top of eel grass/weed beds in salt. Kelp is a problem, and the wire will never be the same. Buzz bait spinners with the Delta blade are cool too, as they retrieve on the surface and you can see the take.

I hope you have a blast fishing them. Take pix!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

No joy today Con. All they wanted were slick rigs on a faster retrieve.


----------

